# Where Is Papa?



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I noticed a while ago that nothing has been heard from Papa.
He always has lovely things to say, is he alright?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Pollyg.

Papa is a friend of mine. He is the one who introduced me to this forum. 

He is travelling to enrich hiw knowledge in growing olive trees 
I hope that he will make it to Greece before I leave. 
Imagine what stories he will have to share when he will be back!!


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

That's lovely. I'm glad he's got the opportunity to do something so interesting.
I'll have a few olive questions for him when he gets back.
Thanks for your reply, polly:smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We all miss him! Happy travels, Papa, wherever you are. Come home to us soon.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I very much miss him too. He is much loved here at Cheftalk.


----------

